# Fuel pump relay location



## gamjunior (May 19, 2009)

I have a 95 Sentra and trying to find the fuel pump relay for it and can not find it. It will not start and I am getting no voltage at the pump and the fuse is good so I looked at my wiring diagram in the ole haynes book and it shows a relay but does not tell me where it is. Please help got to go to work.

Thanks
gam


----------



## slavrenz (Apr 16, 2010)

gamjunior said:


> I have a 95 Sentra and trying to find the fuel pump relay for it and can not find it. It will not start and I am getting no voltage at the pump and the fuse is good so I looked at my wiring diagram in the ole haynes book and it shows a relay but does not tell me where it is. Please help got to go to work.
> 
> Thanks
> gam


The relay is in the car, near the hood release lever. I don't remember exactly which relay it is, but the fuse cover should have a diagram on it.


----------



## madhatter256 (Feb 2, 2010)

Can someone please point out what is the correct fuel pump relay?

imgur: the simple image sharer
imgur: the simple image sharer
imgur: the simple image sharer
imgur: the simple image sharer


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Brown relay
And a search would've told you that. But I'm sure you were just verifying the information right?


----------



## Remund79 (Dec 2, 2014)

jdg said:


> Brown relay
> And a search would've told you that. But I'm sure you were just verifying the information right?


Do you know what a Google search turns up? Forum threads like this. Actually, this forum thread in particular. So no need to be a jerk about these things.

I've checked a few other places as well though, and it's a good thing, because everything else I've read indicates that the fuel pump relay is a blue four-lead relay, not a brown six-lead relay. So if you're going to be a jerk, at least try not to be both a jerk and wrong.

Source: Electrical diagram of fuel pump circuit on document page 466 (pdf page 468) of section EC here: http://www.********.com/FSM/Sentra/1998_Sentra_GA/

I still don't know which relay is the fuel pump relay. On my car, the three lower blue relays from left to right seem to be marked "IGN," "BLOWER," and "ACC". I can't see any marking on the blue relay up top, so that may be it, but I'll keep looking for a right answer.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Fuel pump relay is way up under the driver's side of the dash, sorta behind the instrument cluster.


----------

